# Kong????? and a crazy mommy!!!!



## suzQ19c (Nov 20, 2012)

I was wondering what anyone thought of "Puppy Kong". I'm not sure if I should be using this. Maybe just for the crate? I'm not sure but I think it's making Mason's stool loose. AAAAAnd he's been waking me up(i'm thankful to be woken up for this btw) to take him outside at 3am for the past three days.....the three days that I've been using this. I'm sure someone is like "well duuuuh" but I've also recently transitioned him to a different food. We were feeding him at 6pm EST but to try to stear away from the 3am potty breaks we moved it to 5pm. 
Also can someone reassure me that just because I put my puppy in the crate for 1 hr it doesn't make me a terrible terrible person. He's home with someone all day, I just have to put him in to do a little shopping every once in a while. He HATES being left alone. I've needed a hair cut a week BEFORE i took him home . It's not only that I feel terrible leaving him but I also just want to spend all the time I can with him. Like I said, someone is home with him all day but I'm at work 5 days/week and gone 9 hours a day.....WHEN I GET MASON PUPPY TIME I CHERISH IT. GO AHEAD....SAY IT....I'M CRAZY (IN LOVE ;D)


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Don't feel bad!!! He's a lucky pup to have someone all day. 

What are you putting in the puppy kong? We used this and didn't have trouble


----------



## suzQ19c (Nov 20, 2012)

I've been breaking up a couple hard kong treats(2ish) and mixing it with the easy kong puppy formula....maybe I gave him too much of the easy kong???? lol like i said i'm glad he will wake me if he has to go  but i miss the first two weeks when he slept through the night....but I have to say, he goes out does his business comes back in, I help him on the bed, then we're back to cuddleing and he's SNORING in no time ;D lol.
My sisters swear by Kong maybe my little guy's tummy isn't up for it  i'm not going to give it to him for a couple days and see what happens I just wanted to know if anyone else gives their puppy dog Kong.....

Thanks for getting back to me...i'll see what happens
AAAAND I'm going to attempt the store tonight....have to or else NO THANKSGIVING :-\ LOL


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

How old is Mason? Those treats and formula might be too rich or upsetting to your little guy's stomach. I pack mine with carrots and peanut butter. A note on the peanut butter: if I put too much peanut butter in it, he got very loose stools (there's a lot of oil in peanut butter). I started packing them with a higher quantity of things like carrots, and then just a little peanut butter to seal it all up. So certainly too much of the Kong formulated treats might be causing an issue. I'd back off for a few days to see if his poop firms up, then go back to it, but start packing it with things like carrots, his kibble, or other yummy things that he likes. Then seal it up with a little peanut butter, maybe a dollop of cottage cheese, etc. You can find lots of Kong recipes online. Packing it full of treats, though, can cause tummy issues, since those things are usually richer than their kibble. If Jasper gets a treat Kong, it's incredibly rare. 

He did have them as early as 10 weeks, though, so I don't think you're giving them to him too young. The filling might just need some tweaking.

Jasper also went through a phase a few months after he had started sleeping completely through the night where he would wake me up to potty. After ensuring it wasn't a urinary tract infection, I just sat it out. He stopped after about a week and a half. If he doesn't, you might consider pulling his water a couple of hours before bedtime. (Sorry--not sure if he's asking you to poop or pee at 3am). If he's still young, and only a few weeks past sleeping through the night...well, he's a puppy. They have to go a lot! If it's going out to poop, then it could be the Kong, depending on what you're putting in it.

Or it could be the food. Did you do a gradual change of food? Sometimes it takes a while for the dog's system to get used to the new food, especially a puppy. How high is the protein percentage? High protein in dog food can cause loose stools.

And the crate is good! There may come a day when he won't have someone home with him all the time, or you have to go on a trip and he needs to be boarded and they use kennels. So get him used to it while he's still young, or you might deal with separation anxiety down the road. And if it makes you feel better, I used to feel bad about leaving Jasper in the crate for work. Then came my first weekend, and I learned that he just sleeps all day anyway! As long as the pup is well-acclimated to the crate, it will become a nice, safe place for him, and when he goes in it, he'll know that you're leaving, but not to worry because you will be coming home.


----------



## suzQ19c (Nov 20, 2012)

thanks redrover!!!! Mason is 14 weeks. i'm adding carrots to my "Thanksgiving Dinner" list for the supermarket....i'm going to be strong and see this crate thing through! I transitioned his new food about 4 days.... 3/4cup old :1/4 cup new. So he's been on the new food for about a week. I'm feeding him Nutro Natural Choice Lamb and Rice,i'll have to check the protien percentage again...HE LOVES IT! but I'm not hearing a lot about it...and most of the reviews I do get are only so/so. I'm just afraid to change his food AGAIN!!!!


----------



## suzQ19c (Nov 20, 2012)

ABOUT THE CRATE THING.....

i'll hide some treats in the crate but should i physically put him in there or should i make him get in there on his own????


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We taught Miles "in crate" so he goes in on his own. 

In our Kong we put peanut butter, sweet potato, or filled the kong with kibble and sealed it with peanut butter.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Savannah is 2 years old and the Kong brand treats still give her the runs. We used the Puppy Kong toy for months and just packed it with other things. Her favorite is still a pencil-eraser sized dot of peanut butter frozen into an ice cube.

Regarding crate time, Savannah needs to practice being alone every, single day. It is a difficult skill. If I miss a day, it is harder for her the next.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

suzQ19c said:


> I've been breaking up a couple hard kong treats(2ish) and mixing it with the easy kong puppy formula....maybe I gave him too much of the easy kong???? lol like i said i'm glad he will wake me if he has to go  but i miss the first two weeks when he slept through the night....but I have to say, he goes out does his business comes back in, I help him on the bed, then we're back to cuddleing and he's SNORING in no time ;D lol.
> My sisters swear by Kong maybe my little guy's tummy isn't up for it  i'm not going to give it to him for a couple days and see what happens I just wanted to know if anyone else gives their puppy dog Kong.....
> 
> Thanks for getting back to me...i'll see what happens
> AAAAND I'm going to attempt the store tonight....have to or else NO THANKSGIVING :-\ LOL


My boy had horrible poos as a pup from the kong treats. Best you bin them and just give him soft food frozen into the kong or a bit of peanut butter. Or mushed up banana.


----------



## suzQ19c (Nov 20, 2012)

Thank you everyone...im going to stuff his kong with more natural ideas from u all!!!! Mason thanks u too!!!


----------

